# Breeder recommendations for Birmingham/Tuscaloosa AL?



## ultimate_dsl (Mar 18, 2013)

Hey all, new to these forums because my wife and I have agreed that we want a German Shepherd. I grew up with German Shepherds (ages 5-16) and have always loved the breed. We are in the process of building a house now and we have both known that whenever we get out of our apartment we will finally get our GS.
We have a 2 year old golden doodle right now (35 lbs) and can't wait for him to have a little brother, or rather big brother.
I just wanted to get the ball rolling on looking for the right puppy and which breeders in the area are reputable. Thanks for the help and looking forward to being a part of this community!
Sorry if this should have been in the choosing a breeder thread!


----------

